# New Logitech "Harmony Touch" Universal Remote



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Logitech has a new high-end remote for 2012, the "Harmony Touch".

AVS forum has the post (link) and Engadget picked up on it (link), after someone snapped pictures of it at Best Buy. It's not on BB's web site yet, nor is ot on Logitech's web site, so I wonder if it was put out too early at that Best Buy.

From the box it has a large screen in the center with some hard keys above and below it, and the screen is apparently swipe sensitive.

It supports 15 devices, says it has onscreen customization with an asterisk. I presume that's for things like screen on/off duration, brightness, contrast, theme, and not programming devices, but it will be interesting to find out more.

No mention of RF, like the 900, but I do like the charging cradle holds the remote upright instead of prone. That could save some space on my end table. 

Everything I watch is DVR'd, so I don't the location of the transport keys, all the way at the top, but I'd have to hold it to see if that would really be a problem.

I also don't like the location of the color keys at all, all the way at the bottom of the remote, nor can I tell if there are hard buttons for Guide/Info/Menu/Exit, some other critical keys.

Looks like I'll be making a field trip to Best Buy to see if it's in stock and how much it costs.

Any other Harmony remote users out there want to share your thoughts on this? Or if not a Harmony user, what do you think of this new mysterious remote?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like my 900 with the keys moved. Like you, I am not excited about those key placements.
My Vizio Co-Star remote also has the transport keys on the top, and its a P.I.A.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I found a pic of it from a cached page through a Yahoo search.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great find David... that remote actually looks more compact than a One or a 900, so maybe the hand/finger-travel from bottom to top won't be so bad.

And it does have Menu and Exit above the navigation keys, but Info and Guide are way at the bottom. That makes no sense! 

I also see a dedicated DVR key - I presume that is like List for many systems.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

That does not look the slightest bit enticing. It would have to have some pretty substantial bells and whistles for me to put up with that layout.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That does not look the slightest bit enticing. It would have to have some pretty substantial bells and whistles for me to put up with that layout.


I wonder if sequences ("macros" to the rest of the world) have returned - but even then, at a limit of 5 keys, they weren't that much of a bell or a whistle...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They should just write an Ipad or android app, have it sent wireless IP to a wireless router and then have a wireless receiver IR AND RF transmitter hidden somewhere in the room.

Let people configure their own layouts and activities and macros. Just use their database for the inital programming of the devices. A USB IR receiver could be included to allow the Ipad or android device to learn new commands from original remotes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I wonder if sequences ("macros" to the rest of the world) have returned - but even then, at a limit of 5 keys, they weren't that much of a bell or a whistle...


I don't think macros will ever return to Harmony remotes unfortunately. That's the only thing I don't like about my 900.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> They should just write an Ipad or android app, have it sent wireless IP to a wireless router and then have a wireless receiver IR AND RF transmitter hidden somewhere in the room.
> 
> Let people configure their own layouts and activities and macros. Just use their database for the inital programming of the devices. A USB IR receiver could be included to allow the Ipad or android device to learn new commands from original remotes.


You may want to look at the "Harmony Link" then. Still no macros though...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been disappointed in Harmony for a couple of years now. They seem to have abandoned their mid-level remotes which are the ones that I like.

The 670/620 is by far my favorite remote and you just can't find them anymore. When you have kids and hardwood floors, remotes don't last very long and I don't want to drop a couple of hundred dollars on a remote.

I was able to find a couple of 676's on Ebay 2 weeks agao for $40 apiece and while I don't like them as much as the 670/620, they'll do for now.

I just have no need for a color screen, touch, rechargeable, etc., but that's all they seem to be making lately (that or their bottom tier that only handle 3-5 components).

Oh, and that touch looks like it only has one set of ff and rew, so you'd have to put the others on the touch screen I guess (for rewind and slip/skip).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, I saw that one. Only 8 devices. Not even CLOSE to my needs  They are on the right track tho. Give it 32 devices, and macros...and RF in addition to IR, and we are talking.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Although only 18 devices, you might want to check out the Acoustic Research Xsight Touch.
Review here: http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/acoustic_research_xsight_touch/index.html


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not a fan of the buttons above the screen. Seems you would accidentally hit one of the screen buttons reaching for one. Ill stick to my one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking more at the touch screen image itself, posted by David Ortiz, it looks like there's one activity per screen and you swipe left or right to see additional activities. I'd hope that's a user-customizable option, so if desired you could see 6 activities per screen, but if it's locked at one activity per screen that yet again would make no sense.

With support for 15 devices you'd think this is targeted towards the higher-end, but I'm completely underwhelmed by what I see so far. 

Maybe the price will be a nice surprise. Under $200 maybe?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I forgot that Harmony has dropped Sequences from their systems. I dread the day my 890 dies. I have that thing customized up the wazoo.

I'd probably go with an RTI remote when I need to replace my Harmony.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Although only 18 devices, you might want to check out the Acoustic Research Xsight Touch.
> Review here: http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/acoustic_research_xsight_touch/index.html


Owned one, not a fan.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Figures, I just replaced my old 700 with another 700. I wonder though... Is it as customizable? When I set up my new 700 I started with logitech's new myharmony portal, only to realize it didn't support macros or sending additional commands during startup. I went back to the old harmony software. Will the old software support this new remote, or will there be new software to add macros and other customizations to this remote?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

There are three more pics posted at Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/29/logitech-harmony-touch-best-buy-leak/

The person who took the pictures has commented in the article and is answering questions.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> They should just write an Ipad or android app, have it sent wireless IP to a wireless router and then have a wireless receiver IR AND RF transmitter hidden somewhere in the room.
> 
> Let people configure their own layouts and activities and macros. Just use their database for the inital programming of the devices. A USB IR receiver could be included to allow the Ipad or android device to learn new commands from original remotes.


That's how my Redeye Remote works. Control it with a computer, iDevice, or Android. I love it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've programmed a Harmony (my 550 is currently in a drawer). Do I understand correctly that we can't do sequences at all? That doesn't make sense to me that they would abandon macros completely. I was planning on pulling the 550 out to use with the setup in the bedroom but now I’m not so sure. 

I have a few URC remotes and I love my macros (Menu Restart, To-Do, changing audio/video settings on the AVR, etc.). I can also use variables and if/else statements. I know the Harmony’s can’t do that. 

I'm not sure I like the transport buttons above the touch screen.

Mike


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I've been disappointed in Harmony for a couple of years now. They seem to have abandoned their mid-level remotes which are the ones that I like.
> 
> The 670/620 is by far my favorite remote and you just can't find them anymore. When you have kids and hardwood floors, remotes don't last very long and I don't want to drop a couple of hundred dollars on a remote.
> 
> ...


I agree, thats why I'm still using my good old 688 (plus D* remote combo). Some of the buttons are faded but it still works great. Its mostly used to switch inputs and to control my PS3, Apple TV and AVR.



RunnerFL said:


> Owned one, not a fan.


Me either, I sent mine back after a week of use.

Also, I'm not seeing skip buttons on that remote.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> It's been a long time since I've programmed a Harmony (my 550 is currently in a drawer). Do I understand correctly that we can't do sequences at all? That doesn't make sense to me that they would abandon macros completely. Mike


Mike, you can still set up and use sequences on your 550. Any old remotes that had sequences still have sequences.

The new Harmony remotes don't have them. They've dropped macros completely.

I know, I know...it seems like a bonehead move to me, too.

The Harmony One was the last remote I remember with sequences although I could be wrong.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the PM -- I fixed the link to AVS in post #1.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It is a really neat looking new remote with some very nice features.

That said, when I could get my Harmony 650 last year at the Black Friday sale for $39....the kind of price they're looking at for this new unit seems awfully pricey. After all...it's just a remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Mike, you can still set up and use sequences on your 550. Any old remotes that had sequences still have sequences.
> 
> The new Harmony remotes don't have them. They've dropped macros completely.
> 
> ...


So, they took a feature that users complained was inadequate; that users wanted expanded and removed it altogether??!? :scratchin

Seriously though, I wonder if they received a lot of support calls about user customized functions so they decided to have the software control all of it and minimize the user selections. In the case of URC you're dealing with the pro installer or doing it yourself. You have to be a dealer/installer to have access to URC's CCP forums so URC doesn't have the support issues Logitech has. Of course I'm just pondering the possibilities but I can't think of another scenario that explains why it was removed.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is a really neat looking new remote with some very nice features.
> 
> That said, when I could get my Harmony 650 last year at the Black Friday sale for $39....the kind of price they're looking at for this new unit seems awfully pricey. After all...it's just a remote.


I kinda like the minimalist look. If it does everything you'd expect out of a universal, I'm of the mind that fewer buttons is a very good idea.

Of course I can't complain about the cost after what I paid for my MX-880. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Although only 18 devices, you might want to check out the Acoustic Research Xsight Touch.
> Review here: http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/acoustic_research_xsight_touch/index.html


Thanks. Read the entire review. It appears, however, that it is no longer sold. Amazon only had one "seller" offering a new one (for $50 more than original list), and AR's website, which now lists it for only $149 list, has no "sellers" when you click the "where to buy" button. Seems it might be rather risky, since the review pointed out that you needed to program it on their website, which if taken down, would leave the remote rather unusable. Did sound like a good copy of my Harmony 900 though, but I didnt see any features it had that I dont already have.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Seems that Remote Central is behind the times. I assumed that the AR remote was something new, since this was their newest review. I thought it might be a good remote, since it was made by UEI. Seemed to hold some promise.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I went into my local Best Buy and they have the 1100, 900, One, 700 and a 3xx model on the shelves, but no sign of a Harmony Touch. An associate checked in their system and searched several ways, but sees no signs of it in stock or even on the way. 

Oh well, I really wanted to get my hands on it to play for 45 days ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Seems that Remote Central is behind the times. I assumed that the AR remote was something new, since this was their newest review. I thought it might be a good remote, since it was made by UEI. Seemed to hold some promise.


I've had Harmony remotes for years, and have a drawer full of old models, so I used to live at Remote Central. I've found they have not had any "news" for a very long time now, and visit only a few times a year.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I would like a remote that is bluetooth capable, RF, and IR. Would love to see it have wi-fi capabilities also. This would be able to connect to anything from your PS3 or and HTPC to and old RCA CRT. 1 remote for EVERYTHING!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm really surprised theres no skip buttons on there.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Logitech finally publicly acknowledged the Touch remote:

Blog here: http://blog.logitech.com/2012/10/03...s-sleek-touch-and-control-to-your-fingertips/

Product page here: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remot...ch?wt.mc_id=global_redirect_news_harmonytouch

YoutTube video: 




It looks like they are positioning this as an upgrade to and replacement for the Harmony One, touting how easy it is to copy settings from the One to the Touch.

They are also obviously proud of the versatility of the touch screen for numeric keys and channel icons, and even Skype integration, and the on-remote customization of the channel icons is nice, much easier than plugging in a USB cable for "minor" chores like this.

The command keys on the screen are now in a vertical scrolling column, so that's different, but after watching the video, I now know why there's no REPLAY and SKIP keys: you don't need 'em!

You SWIPE LEFT on the touch screen for REPLAY, and SWIPE RIGHT for SKIP! You also simply tap the screen for PLAY and PAUSE.

These actually ARE the functions I use most, and as stated in the video, the touch screen is in a perfect thumb location. And you can even customize, right on the remote, the swipe behavior.

(You can even reorder activities directly on the remote.)

AND ... AND... you can import your SEQUENCES from your Harmony One to continue using them! Not sure if you can create new sequences on the fly, but Harmony One users looking for an upgrade will like this.

This video has completely changed my perception on this remote... I really want one now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll still pass.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm really surprised theres no skip buttons on there.


You skip via gesture on the touch screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, as pointed out 2 posts earlier.

I'd still rather have buttons than a touch screen. Just because you make things "fancier", doesn't make them better.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> You skip via gesture on the touch screen.


We know that NOW, but we did not know that when the Touch was first leaked on Engadget ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, as pointed out 2 posts earlier.
> 
> I'd still rather have buttons than a touch screen. Just because you make things "fancier", doesn't make them better.


Very true. This remote will have to be held and used to know if it's as good as or better than, and as easy to use, as the layout of the Harmony One/900 remote.

I've been sitting here with my cell phone in my hand playing with left/right swipes, and honestly, I don't think I can swipe right 6 or 8 times (for SKIP FWD) as fast as I can tap a button 6 or 8 times.

I definitely need to try this out to know for sure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"spartanstew" said:


> Yes, as pointed out 2 posts earlier.
> 
> I'd still rather have buttons than a touch screen. Just because you make things "fancier", doesn't make them better.


Agreed. I love gadgets and tech, but will stick with my current Harmony. I like the peanut shape, buttons and button placement.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'll still pass.


Yeah, same here. I just don't like the placment of the transport controls.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

After bouncing through a few remotes I always find myself going back to my Bears remote.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Best Buy and Amazon each have the Touch available for pre-order. It comes out 10/10/12.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I like Drew2K will have to play with this thing before deciding. I love my Harmony One and don't think I could get use to the whole touch swipe thing but i'll wait till I can play with it before making a final judgement.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> I like Drew2K will have to play with this thing before deciding. I love my Harmony One and don't think I could get use to the whole touch swipe thing but i'll wait till I can play with it before making a final judgement.


It would have to have a lot better response than my Harmony 900. It misses touchpad taps, and then will turn around and accept one when I am trying to hit the < or > arrow to change pages. Gets rather annoying sometimes.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. I've hit the turn on Directv touch only to find the blu ray turning on instead. I tried to turn off the touch sounds for the bedroom but I never knew if I pressed hard enough so its back on.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

According to Amazon's description of this product, it does sequences:



> Includes advanced features, like sequences (or macros) to create the shortcuts you desire


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> I like Drew2K will have to play with this thing before deciding. I love my Harmony One and don't think I could get use to the whole touch swipe thing but i'll wait till I can play with it before making a final judgement.


I would think the whole swipe to skip thing would wear out your thumb very quickly.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I kinda like the minimalist look. If it does everything you'd expect out of a universal, I'm of the mind that fewer buttons is a very good idea.
> 
> Of course I can't complain about the cost after what I paid for my MX-880. :grin:


I can see all those points.

While we have a very expensive remote in our Home Theater (icon controls) - in the rest of our home...it's tough to beat a $39 Harmony that controls all the equipment in one location with 1-3 keystrokes for many commands.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Very true. This remote will have to be held and used to know if it's as good as or better than, and as easy to use, as the layout of the Harmony One/900 remote.
> 
> I've been sitting here with my cell phone in my hand playing with left/right swipes, and honestly, I don't think I can swipe right 6 or 8 times (for SKIP FWD) as fast as I can tap a button 6 or 8 times.
> 
> I definitely need to try this out to know for sure.


I agree. I usually end up using the SKIP FWD button on my One much more frequently than FFWD because it's just easier to stack four to five quick button presses and get around the right place to skip the commercial. Swiping four to five times to the right is going to be a pain. I wonder if you can simply tap the right edge of the touch screen to accomplish a SKIP FWD. But, then I worry that you'll get unwanted skips from time to time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

My local Best Buy had two Harmony Touch remotes locked up behind the counter, so I bought one at 10 AM ET this morning to try it out.

I've owned many Harmony remotes (300, 360, 520, 550, 676, 700, 880, One, 900) so I've had a lot of time to examine the changes in both the hardware and software, and was really looking forward to the Touch, but I can honestly say I see a lot of missed opportunities with this new remote.

*The Good*

One login at myharmony.com for multiple remotes
Sequences can include up to 10 commands and delays
Charger - holds remote in upright/vertical position; easy to grab and use

*The Bad*

No client software; requires installation of Silverlight through browser
Battery removal requires disassembly of remote
No motion sensor; have to tap screen or touch a key to turn on backlight and screen
Top edge of remote is not rounded, so digs into heel of your palm
Color keys far too low to be useful; have to really hold remote in awkward position to be able to use thumb on these keys 
Hitting PAUSE with left thumb often activates the FAV icon, switching screen to favorites
Hitting PAUSE with right thumb often activates the Home screen, so you leave whatever screen you were on
Access to activities takes more effort than the One and 900: 3 activities per screen before, now one activity per screen; takes 15 swipes to get to my last activity, versus 5 on previous remotes
The setup of the Touch copied settings from my Harmony 900, but misnamed most of my DIRECTV devices, and I can't rename them
Screen only shows 5 commands at a time, one per row, so waste of space. It could be showing 10 commands at a time!
Swipe actions are only active when the user activates "Gesture" mode. So you have to switch modes to see numbers, see commands, see favorites, or use gestures

The 10-step Sequences are really the best part of the remote, so I'm going to create several sequences and learn them as raw commands to my 900, and then return the Touch.

It's not comfortable to hold long term, it's a pain to have to switch into and out of gesture mode, and the accidental touch of the Home and Favorite soft keys makes use of Pause a major nuisance.

I like where Logitech was going with the touch screen and gestures, but this needs a major overhaul, especially for someone who maxes out 15 devices and has as many Activities. I'm sticking with my 900 &#8230;


----------

